# Flowmaster muffler: 50 Series Delta Flow vs. SUV



## JohnBoyNC (May 3, 2007)

Hey all...newbie here.

'04 Frontier XE/DR 3.3l V6

I'm wanting to replace the stock muffler and have done my prelim searches on here and have come to the conclusion that I don't want the 40 series (too loud) but am wanting something a bit deeper and am looking at the 50 series.

The 50 series seems to come in a few different models and I have narrowed them down to either the Delta Flow or the new kid on the block, the SUV-Performance.

Can anyone give their opinions on either as far as sound quality both outside and inside the cab?

Any help would be appreciated....thanks!


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

JohnBoyNC said:


> Hey all...newbie here.
> 
> '04 Frontier XE/DR 3.3l V6
> 
> ...


Well, my FlowMaster replacement clip on my site wouldn't do you any good since mine is a 4-cyl.

Have you gone to any local muffler shops and asked if you can test listen the different mufflers they sell. I did that with one of my previous vehicles and I ended up choosing MagnaFlow over the FlowMaster. The MFs I got were supposed to flow a little better and while they still had a pretty good rumble, they weren't as loud as the FMs.


----------



## JohnBoyNC (May 3, 2007)

I went with the Flowmaster 50 Series DeltaFlow and couldn't be happier with the nice mellow rumble coming from my new exhaust.


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

Hey is that deltaflow deep enough im looking for deep low and rumble, '06 FRONTY SE 4.0...THANKX


----------



## JohnBoyNC (May 3, 2007)

I don't know if it's deep enuf for you, but it is for me.

I wouldn't call the 50 Series loud at all....just a nice deeper rumble than the stock.

If you want deep and loud then get the 40 Series.


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

Ok, ok, well i used to have a ranger 4.0 and the flowmaster exaust system on it was very deep, and it wasnt ricey at all thats what im looking for again in my FRONTY


----------



## jack03frontier (Sep 1, 2005)

Go with the 40 that's what I have one my 03 3.3l and it's pretty good sounding.


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

........THANKX


----------

